# 2017 Shallow Sport 24 Sport



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: â€œ*Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine*â€

2017 Shallow Sport 24 Sport being pushed by a Evinrude 250G2 (66 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin GPS/FF, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, Infinity Bluetooth Stereo w/speakers throughout, Evinrude digital rigging w/digital gauge, Rigid LED light bar, Lumitech Blue LED deck lights, LED navigation lights, wadding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, transom 35gal insulated livewell, extended raised console w/35gal insulated livewell, power bubbles, livewell cushion w/flip up back rest & 2 cup holders, Lean post w/fixed backrest â€" 6 rod holders â€" 2 cup holders â€" foldable arm rests â€" storage & double flip down footrests, center console w/double pipe burn bar, 8 rod holders on console, cooler basket w/cup holders, YETI 125qt w/cushion, bow storage box and anchor locker.

Sharp looking 24 Sport thatâ€™s 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! 
Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $62,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

